# Jintropin made by GeneScience



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this stuff still being made?

I thought they were shut down... :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jintropin was made by GenSci not genescience, the jintropin around at the moment comes in a rectangular white box with a sticky label on the top.......this is not the original jintropin it is generic GH no matter what your source tells you, because of this I would stay away from it......


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks PScarb.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Been telling people this for years.

Thanks Paul. Going to link this to a few people.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

i have used genescience growth, came in 10iu amps with yellow lid, its generic for sure but the stuff i had was def real.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PRL said:


> Been telling people this for years.
> 
> Thanks Paul. Going to link this to a few people.


No probs Peter but you know they will repeat the same crap 



bry1979 said:


> i have used genescience growth, came in 10iu amps with yellow lid, its generic for sure but the stuff i had was def real.


Agreed mate it has GH in it and probably around 10iu but why someone would pay the huge price for these when generic is so cheap and easy to come by......Jesus how naive are some people to think these are from a certified lab......


----------

